# Manteigas, Serra da Estrela – 2008/03/22



## Thomar (23 Mar 2008 às 21:12)

Aqui fica a minha descrição da aventura de ontem na Serra da Estrela na zona de Manteigas.

*Tentativa de subir à Serra da Estrela e ver (mais) Neve. *

Antes de chegar a Manteigas apanhei uma queda de aguaceiro forte mas curto de granizo com chuva à mistura em Sameiro (700 metros de altitude).

Chegada a Manteigas ás 16h.





Os primeiros flocos de neve

Início da subida  para piornos às 16h15m (a 900m de altitude).





Ás 16h20 já tinha nevado à uns 40 minutos circulava-se bem (a 20/30 Km/h) Estrada com pouco gelo e alguma neve.





Às 16h25m começa a cair neve com intensidade. Transito mais lento (no pára-arranca).





Às 16h35m  e a mais de 1000m de altitude, a neve cai com mais intensidade.





O trânsito fica caótico, a estrada (com alguma água, neve e gelo á mistura) fica perigosa com alguns carros a patinar e o pessoal a aconselhar voltar para trás. 





Nota: Como tinha chovido antes de nevar as estradas encontravam-se muitos escorregadias e formava-se gelo pois a temperatura descia rapidamente. 

Dentro de Manteigas.





Nova tentativa de subida às 17h15m, agora pela estrada Gouveia/Seia-Penhas Douradas.
Pouca neve, está tudo bem, sol, mas vê-se algumas nuvens escuras ao longe.

Começa a nevar, relâmpagos!!!   
Nunca tinha visto tal coisa, Neve e Trovoada ao mesmo tempo!  

Cai neve com muita intensidade! 
Vento Forte com rajadas! 
Estrada com algum gelo e muita neve, muito perigoso, volta para trás (já estava a 1200 metros de altitude).





Curso de condução intensiva em neve e gelo! 
Circula-se a 10-20 km/h em recta e nas curvas apertadas com gelo a 2km/h!


Muitos suores frios. 
Alguns carros a pararem na berma da estrada, 
Um carro espetado contra uma árvore! 
Fios eléctricos no chão. 

Ups! Um peão em plena recta a 5Km/h! 
Uuuufffffffffffaaaaaa! Desta já me safei! 

Passam os jipes dos bombeiros de Manteigas por mim para ir acudir os outros automobilistas.

Cheguei a Manteigas São e Salvo!  (17h40m)

E agora só para a despedida, duas Fotos de Manteigas, com um vento forte e um windchill enorme (18h15m).








As nuvens  que deram origem à precipitação a dirigirem-se para SE e Espanha.





e Claro, a Serra da Estrela hoje de manhã (ás 11h), em todo o seu esplendor!


----------



## Brigantia (23 Mar 2008 às 21:33)

Grande reportagem e grande aventura


----------



## Rog (23 Mar 2008 às 21:34)

Exelente foto-reportagem
Realmente conduzir assim com neve deve ter os seus riscos, e quase sempre para fora de estrada, e pelo video parece que os muros de protecção... reduzem-se a algumas pedras... 
Tinhas correntes nos pneus..?


----------



## Fil (23 Mar 2008 às 21:42)

Isso é que foi uma aventura, um pouco perigosa mas que trazem mais tarde sempre boas recordações


----------



## Thomar (23 Mar 2008 às 21:49)

Rog disse:


> Exelente foto-reportagem
> Realmente conduzir assim com neve deve ter os seus riscos, e quase sempre para fora de estrada, e pelo video parece que os muros de protecção... reduzem-se a algumas pedras...
> Tinhas correntes nos pneus..?



De facto esta aventura comportou demasiados riscos (mais do que alguma vez eu esperava - já subi e desci a serra algumas vezes a nevar mas nunca com esta instabilidade atmosférica).

Foi por isso que nas duas tentativas de subida da serra eu tive sempre de recuar para não por a minha vida em risco (mais ainda)! 

O meu carro é um utilitário a gasóleo, com tracção dianteira, e não, não tinha correntes! 

No vídeo foi a parte em que eu conduzi mais depressa! A restante descida, foi feita ainda mais devagar! Havia uma curva de 180º que demorei quase dois minutos para a fazer (por causa do gelo)! O que me valeu foi estar altamente concentrado e cauteloso e claro ter nenhum azar!!!


----------



## storm (23 Mar 2008 às 22:05)

Bela reportagem, que grande aventura, manter a calma numa situação dessas deve ser muito complicado

Deve ser magnifico ver nevar com trovoada a mistura 

Agora é só esperar que para o ano tenhamos um super inverno, para mais uma aventura destas (ou não).

Cumps,


----------



## MSantos (23 Mar 2008 às 22:30)

Grande registo, belas fotos


----------



## Gilmet (23 Mar 2008 às 23:39)

Grande reportagem e coragem

Parabéns


----------



## RMontanha (23 Mar 2008 às 23:57)

Boa reportagem thomar!
Por acaso estavamos na mesma zona...por isso espero que não te importes que tome a liberdade de colocar no mesmo tópico um vídeo feito sensivelmente à mesma hora um pouco mais acima, num momento de intensa queda de granizo.
abraço

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ozi0LZI6J8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ACalado (24 Mar 2008 às 02:16)

boa reportagem  é sempre bom lembrar que na serra todo o cuidado é pouco ainda para mais com essas condições meteorológicas  

parabéns pelos vídeos e fotos


----------



## raposo (24 Mar 2008 às 04:22)

Foi dificel!!

também passei pelo mesmo, e com alguns medroso a ficar parados no meio da estada.


----------



## vitamos (24 Mar 2008 às 10:41)

Excelente  E felizmente correu tudo bem que é o que é preciso!


----------



## Mago (24 Mar 2008 às 11:56)

Eu Estava na parte de Gouveia, caiu uma trovoada de relampagos, neve e granizo que nem tive tempo de tirar fotos, foi despachar o quanto antes pois em 10 minutos a estrada ficou o caos intransitável.... mas valeu a pena, lembrei-me logo do fórum lol


----------



## Vince (24 Mar 2008 às 12:28)

Boa reportagem, também a lembrar-nos os perigos da Serra e do que é que pode acontecer se surge de repente vindo do quase nada uma célula convectiva num local e dia frio destes.


----------



## Thomar (24 Mar 2008 às 19:56)

Obrigado a todos pelas vossas palavras simpáticas.  



RMontanha disse:


> Boa reportagem thomar!
> Por acaso estavamos na mesma zona...por isso espero que não te importes que tome a liberdade de colocar no mesmo tópico um vídeo feito sensivelmente à mesma hora um pouco mais acima, num momento de intensa queda de granizo.
> abraço



Não há problema. Bom vídeo.  Mas já agora, só uma perguntinha, És de manteigas, RMontanha?



Mago disse:


> Eu Estava na parte de Gouveia, caiu uma trovoada de relampagos, neve e granizo que nem tive tempo de tirar fotos, foi despachar o quanto antes pois em 10 minutos a estrada ficou o caos intransitável.... mas valeu a pena, lembrei-me logo do fórum lol



Sim foi um verdadeiro caos. Eu também quase não tirei fotos, estava mais preocupado em sair dali a bem! 



Vince disse:


> Boa reportagem, também a lembrar-nos os perigos da Serra e do que é que pode acontecer se surge de repente vindo do quase nada uma célula convectiva num local e dia frio destes.



Sem dúvida!!!
A célula convectiva apanhou-me de surpresa! 

Todo o cuidado é pouco numa situação destas.
Mas felizmente (para mim) correu tudo bem! 

Obrigado!


----------



## AnDré (24 Mar 2008 às 20:04)

Thomar disse:


> Começa a nevar, relâmpagos!!!
> Nunca tinha visto tal coisa, Neve e Trovoada ao mesmo tempo!



Eu também não pensei que fosse possivel! Ou pelo menos algo "minimamente frequente".

Afinal não fui só eu que andei metido em alhadas!

Apesar dos sustos, ficam as histórias para contar!

Grande reportagem Thomar!


----------



## Dan (30 Mar 2008 às 11:05)

Excelente reportagem

Lembro-me de fazer essa descida, das Penhas Douradas para Manteigas, em condições semelhantes no Natal de 2003 ou 2005 



Thomar disse:


>


----------

